
Show HN: Get serverless Q&A out of Slack groups and back on the web - forrestbrazeal
https://serverless.help
======
forrestbrazeal
My colleague shortj and I put this together. Basically a public repo of
serverless questions and answers. Don't see your question? Submit to the form
and we'll answer it. Or you can update the repo directly with your own Q&A:
[https://github.com/trek10inc/serverless.help](https://github.com/trek10inc/serverless.help)

